# Toyota FJ Cruiser



## permit (May 10, 2003)

Looking at an FJ for the OBX beaches, any experiences or thoughts? Looks to be perfect but then again looks can be deceiving.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

What year, Miles. There great for the beach. There a tough truck. I had one as a demo when i worked for Toyota. Only thing I didn't like was the blind spots out the rear side window's. Also didn't like that middle windshield wiper. Customer's told me it was a PITA to change it. But it's a Toyota , you can go just about every where with it. I had a 2004 Tacoma, Loved it.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

i ended up finding a 2011 FC with only 40k on it, took her for a brief trip on the sand last weekend and no problems at all, even with tires fully inflated


----------

